# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Ricunisovo ulje za poticanje trudova??

## Ivon

Više ni sama neznam sta da radim da moja mala krene van, nekako se jezim toga kako ce me poslati na inducirani porod. Jeste li vi probale ricunisovo ulje? imate li kakva iskustva...čitam po netu da je nekima pomoglo, nekima nije...vidim da djeluje na crijeva pa to grčenje potakne grčenje maternice.....mene vec danima grči maternica i imam kontrakcije i taman kad se ponadam da je krenulo sve ponovo stane  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Svaki put prije uzv-a i pregleda ja se sva prekrećem kako me stisnu kontrakcije i nisam nego ušla u bolničku uzgradu sve samo STANE haha UŽAS....i onda opet na ctg-u nema očitovanja nikakvih trudova, nema ničega što bi pokazalo da bi porod krenuo...sad u nedjelju mi je doktor rekao da će me sutra(utorak) vjerovatno ostaviti za inducirani porod jer sam prenešena trudnoća i imam GD, no ja bi još probala to ulje....jel to može štetit bebi? Čula sam da u vinogradskoj u zg dokt to znaju davati prije dripa ili gela...a u rijeci jel zna tko kako bi ovi tako reagirali da ja to opijem....?

----------


## pomikaki

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54634-R...rzanje-poroda? tema za tebe
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/11671-O...ght=ricinusovo - ovdje se spominje da se daje u vinogradskoj

dalje se spominje  u kontekstu poticanja trudnova, koliko sam pogledala ne baš s velikim entuzijazmom, uz razne druge neprovjerene metode:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65544-r...ght=ricinusovo
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66791-T...ght=ricinusovo
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/4882-Pr...ght=ricinusovo
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/21107-K...ght=ricinusovo

Sretno, nadam se da će krenuti samo od sebe, i porod može vrijediti parola "opusti se" - trudnica koja je pod stresom i zabrinuta teže će se otvarati i vjerojatnije je da će trudnoća biti prenešena.
Koliko si prenijela? Često se porod inducira bez potrebe, pokušaj tražiti drugo mišljenje.
Npr možeš pogledati i ovaj tekst:
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/trud...esena-trudnoca

U svakom slučaju, po tekstovima koje sam do sad čitala, dok je plodna voda bistra mislim da ne bi trebalo požurivati porod.

----------


## Ivon

prenjela sam 5 dana, al imam gestrakcijski dijabetis, što se tiče mišljenja doktora nema koji doktora koji se nije upoznao s mojom malenkosti haha jer svaki put kad se moram javiti u bolnicu mi bude neki drugi...tnx na stranicama..

----------


## winnerica

Svo troje djece sam prenijela po 7 dana; nema pravila; meni je lijepo gin. u prvoj trudnoći rekao da niti sve jabuke ne dozore isti dan na stablu, pa se tako niti beba netreba držati slijepo termina  :Wink: 
U svakom sl. znam da u Vinogradskoj su 2010. g. davali trudnicama pri indiciranom porodu ricinus; da li zbog čišćenja crijeva samo ili i zbog poticanja trudova, nemam pojma; meni nebi pomogla niti litra ako moje dijete nije odlučilo izaći; samo bi dehidrirala i izmučila se bzvz.

----------


## puntica

sex je najbolja prirodna indukcija  :Cool: 
taman se lijepo opustiš, preplave te hormoni koji ti i onako trebaju u porodu...i ako je dijete spremno, kreće  :Wink:

----------


## winnerica

> sex je najbolja prirodna indukcija 
> taman se lijepo opustiš, preplave te hormoni koji ti i onako trebaju u porodu...i *ako je dijete spremno, kreće*


S posebnom naznakom na boldano!  :Cool:

----------


## puntica

> S posebnom naznakom na boldano!


naravno!

ako nije spremno -nije spremno. Jedino ga u bolnici mogu na silu deložirati, ove 'prirodne metode' u tom slučaju ne pale

tj. one pale samo ako je dijete spremno ali neodlučno LOL

----------


## tikica_69

Ricinusovo ulje daju u Vinogradskoj od pamtivjeka... doslovce  :Grin: 
Ja sam prvi put rađala 1995. i dali mi ga u ponoć, kao u toku noći ću dobiti trudove jer će me tjerati na wc i sigurno sam do jutra u box-u.
Ujutro se u 6 budim kad je sestra uletjela mjeriti temperaturu, bez i jednog odlaska na wc a kamoli s ikakvim trudovima  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom, i dan danas je to praksa u toj bolnici pa valjda onda nekoj i upali  :Yes:

----------


## Kaae

Ma kakav seks. Najbolja prirodna indukcija je strah od neprirodne indukcije.  :lool:

----------


## *mamica*

Jesi li probala piti čaj od lišća maline i više se kretati? Ja sam isto imala povremene kontrakcije 5 dana dok konačno nisam dobila prave trudove i rodila!

----------


## bucka

ja dobila u vinogradskoj ric ulje u ponoć
ubzo nakon toga pukao vodenjak i počeo porod

----------


## Ivon

krećem se koliko god mogu, sad sam se opet vratila sa pregleda, kaže da se nije dovoljno spustila u zdjelicu, a i velika je beba....gdje mogu kupiti čaj od lišća maline? jer kako je krenulo kod mene do daljnjega nece biti ništa....

----------


## Ivon

ja sam trebala roditi u vinogradskoj, jer mi tamo ginekolog, al sam sad u ri....znači to ulje ne šteti djetetu, a nije mi ni stolica baš bajna, malo budem zatvorena,pa se najdem kruški koje me otvore i tako svako malo,...

----------


## Ivon

> sex je najbolja prirodna indukcija 
> taman se lijepo opustiš, preplave te hormoni koji ti i onako trebaju u porodu...i ako je dijete spremno, kreće



sex....treba njega izvesti s ovom kuglom od naprijed haha i još se opustiti da bi djelovalo haha....nema te poze koja bi meni izazvala porod, s tim da moja beba čim počne predigra odmah postane toliko nemirna da je to sve samo nije sex  :Laughing:

----------


## Lucas

kompot od ananasa  :Cool: 

pali....

----------


## Ivon

to onaj konzervirani? ja sam čula da to trudnice ne smiju jesti....a i imam dijabetis tako da ništa :Cool: 


> kompot od ananasa 
> 
> pali....

----------


## Lucas

ma najobičniji kopot od ananasa u konzervi...

ujutro sam bila u vinogradskoj  na kontroli (u 40tom tjednu) i dr. mi je rekao da sam zatvorena "ko čep" i da nema šanse da skoro rodim,,,, 
a ja se zainatila, otišla u dućan, oko 15h pojela cijeli kompot, u 20 me uhvatio prvi trud, u pol 3 ujutro krenuli u bolnicu,jedva stigli do nje.... u 4.10 rodila ko od šale....  :Grin: 

prvo dijete sam prenesla.... po jednoj procjeni 2 tjedna, po drugoj (krivoj) skoro mjesec dana)
tako da nisam željela prolaziti ponovo te muke "iščekivanja i zapitkivanja" i hodanja svaki drugi dan u bolnicu pa sam probala sa tim....i upalilo je.... došla sam otvorena 8.cm. s tim da sam sa prvim djetetom došla pod jakim trudovima a samo 4 prsta bila otvorena, cijelu noć i cijelo jutro na dripu, težak porod....užas.... 

sad, da li je stvarno taj ananas pomogao ili ne, ko će ga znat.... 
puno sam "dobrih" priča čula o njemu  :Laughing:  pa sam i ja išla probati - reko nemam šta izgubiti  :Grin:

----------


## Lucas

i da...u vinogratskoj mi nisu davali ulje prvi put (2009) ni epiduralnu (iako sam ih molila na koljenima) 
samo drip i normabel

----------


## Ivon

ajme meni....ma nemoj zezat....neznam ja dal ti pomogao kompot il nije al ja si ga danas kupujem i jedem sve pa i na silu guram  :Laughing:  kad bi mi bar bilo kao tebi,uh bilo bi super :Very Happy: 


> ma najobičniji kopot od ananasa u konzervi...
> 
> ujutro sam bila u vinogradskoj  na kontroli (u 40tom tjednu) i dr. mi je rekao da sam zatvorena "ko čep" i da nema šanse da skoro rodim,,,, 
> a ja se zainatila, otišla u dućan, oko 15h pojela cijeli kompot, u 20 me uhvatio prvi trud, u pol 3 ujutro krenuli u bolnicu,jedva stigli do nje.... u 4.10 rodila ko od šale.... 
> 
> prvo dijete sam prenesla.... po jednoj procjeni 2 tjedna, po drugoj (krivoj) skoro mjesec dana)
> tako da nisam željela prolaziti ponovo te muke "iščekivanja i zapitkivanja" i hodanja svaki drugi dan u bolnicu pa sam probala sa tim....i upalilo je.... došla sam otvorena 8.cm. s tim da sam sa prvim djetetom došla pod jakim trudovima a samo 4 prsta bila otvorena, cijelu noć i cijelo jutro na dripu, težak porod....užas.... 
> 
> sad, da li je stvarno taj ananas pomogao ili ne, ko će ga znat.... 
> puno sam "dobrih" priča čula o njemu  pa sam i ja išla probati - reko nemam šta izgubiti

----------


## Lucas

čuj, ako imaš dijabetes, prvo provjeri dal smiješ toliku količinu kompota...da ti nebi pozlilo  :Sad: 
drži se, nadam se da ćeš se uskoro maziti sa svojom bebom!

----------


## Ivon

pojela ja i taj ananas...doduše bilo mi zlo od užasnog voća....uh...jedva ga gurala :Sad:  silan je za poludit...trbuh mi je cijelu večer bio ko kamen, jutros imam lagane kontrakcije i baš jedva hodam (možda mi se beba napokon spustila) al eto od pravih trudova sam daleko,al primjecujem da imam neko djelovanje od te slinosti valjda....večeras cu probat ponovno pojest kompot,pi sutra idem na pregled pa se nadam da ce mi se bar nekakvi trudovi pokazat na ctg-u...

----------


## pomikaki

Sretno Ivon  :Love: 
moram zapamtiti to s ananasom ako mi zatreba (ja ga volim pa mi ne bi teško palo ni dve konzerve :ždero: )
ali ako imaš dijabetes, na tvom mjestu radije bih probala s običnim, ne konzerviranim.

----------


## tikica_69

Eto Ivon, stigla nam i Lucija, jesi još u komadu?  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ivon, ak ti treba utjeha ja sam tri put rodila, ali ni jednog truda nisam osjetila.

tikice, kad si ti na redu?

----------


## Ivon

rodila sam 15.12. induciranim porodom u trajanju od 49 sati( drip, 3puta gel dobivala, opet drip pa epiduralna na savijet liječnika, zatim epiduralni carski rez...) svoju priču s poroda cu objaviti i napisati u detalje, rađala sam u kbc rijeka i upoznala sve od doktora do sestara, tko god ima pitanje po pitanju ikoga može slobodno pitati, mislim da ovakvo iskustvo malo tko ima...rodila sam curicu hvala bogu zdravu, iako kad su me otvorili na carskom su vidjeli da se pupčana sva isčvorala...necu sad u detalje....objaviti cu priču....

i eto ni ananas nije pomogao  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

:Love:

----------


## MoonZgb

Ja sam doma na svoju ruku popila cca pola bocice ulja (kupljeno u ljekarni) oko 20h navecer..nakon 1h-2h isla na wc, jer su mi crijeva proradila i nakon toga nista..otisla gledat film uvjerena kako meni to nece ama bas nista pomoc..odjednom bez ikakve najave oko 23h osjetila bebu kako se spustila u zdjelicu, kao da ju je netko naglo gurnuo dolje, samo je "pljusnula" i poceo mi curit vodenjak. Okupala se, spremila i otisla u bolnicu..tamo me pregledali i bila otvorena 9 cm

----------


## Cordelia

> Ja sam doma na svoju ruku popila cca pola bocice ulja (kupljeno u ljekarni) oko 20h navecer..nakon 1h-2h isla na wc, jer su mi crijeva proradila i nakon toga nista..otisla gledat film uvjerena kako meni to nece ama bas nista pomoc..odjednom bez ikakve najave oko 23h osjetila bebu kako se spustila u zdjelicu, kao da ju je netko naglo gurnuo dolje, samo je "pljusnula" i poceo mi curit vodenjak. Okupala se, spremila i otisla u bolnicu..tamo me pregledali i bila otvorena 9 cm


Zgodno, u kojem tjednu trudnoće?

----------

